# BMX Dvd



## UrbanJumper (25. November 2003)

Da ich ein MTBer bin, kenn ich mich in sachen BMX Videos net so gut aus. Ich suche eine Dvd wo so viel wie möglich Street drin ist mit sehr viel Style und nen paar Hardcore Sachen (z.B 20 Set ins Flat). Wär gonz nett wenn ihr mir mal nen paar Dvd`s empfelen könntet.

gruß

Chris


Ps: Die sollten net soooo teuer sein


----------



## rotznas (25. November 2003)

props roadfools 1 - 11
props videomagazin
soul videomagazin
etnies forward


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (25. November 2003)

Kink wasted days
Little Devil seek & distroy

Weiß einer wie die Standard Videos sind?


----------



## kater (25. November 2003)

Road Fools 7
Imprudence
Little Devil Criminal Mischief
FBM Street Albert
Etnies Forward
Animal Video

Btw: "20 Stufen ins Flat" hat überhaupt kein Style.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. November 2003)

Ride Turbulence
Props Megatour
Props Passport 2002
Deomlition - the Vid


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> Weiß einer wie die Standard Videos sind? *



Exit 63 fand ich nicht so prall, Rogers Garage ist sehr sehr schick, und das neue Rollin on the River...naja man muss die Standard-Fahrer halt mögen Brian Vowell und Ratboy gehen wieder ab (wie kanns anders sein), Moliterno is eben immer noch übermenschlich, auch immer noch was neues zu sehen von ihm, aber Kachinsky und Kevin Porter sind nur wenig zu sehen und wenn,dann fahren sie (für ihre Verhältnisse!) eher bescheiden...bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.

Ausserdem ist fast alles in Fisheye Optik aufgenommen und unerträglich viele nervige Filler drin und nur relativ wenig Radfahren.

Magst du Standard, magst du die Videos. Sonst meistens nicht.


----------



## Moto (25. November 2003)

Mutiny-Subversion
Square One-Up in Arms
Square One-Wide awake Nightmare
FBM-All time Low
411vm


----------



## sandstein (26. November 2003)

20 stufen ins flat?? style?

schau dir jimmy levan in roadfoools 1&2 an....

wide awake nightmare von square one kann ich auch empfehlen..
da läuft aber nix mit hucker actions


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. November 2003)

Also ich hab net gesagt das ich es stylisch finde 20 Stufen ina Flat zu springen. Finde nur das es mit nem BMX besser aussieht.


----------



## ylfcm (27. November 2003)

on the down low  (!)


----------



## a$i (27. November 2003)

!!! VAN HOMAN !!!  -> kommerz aber immer wieder geil: roadfools, besonders abwechslungsreich: europe 


achja, WATCH OUT FOR: WeThePeople team rider video -> da wird uns was böses erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotznas (27. November 2003)

> on the down low



das ist doch das schrecklichste video das es gibt

nate wessel and van homan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ylfcm (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotznas _
> * das ist doch das schrecklichste video das es gibt
> *



jedem seine eigene meinung. ich finds hammer, is halt ein anderer style


----------



## Chaka-Checka (1. Dezember 2003)

ich finde von fox expandable youth ziemlich geil...


----------



## kater (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *ich finde von fox expandable youth ziemlich geil... *



Ich nicht


----------



## a$i (1. Dezember 2003)

> jedem seine eigene meinung. ich finds hammer, is halt ein anderer style



psycho style, ja...aber mit bmx nicht unbedingt soo viel zu tun!
wenn ich es gekauft hätte und ein bmx video erwartet hätte würde ich das ding SPÄTESTENS am nächsten tag, falls möglich, umtauschen, ansonsten einfach mal reinschauen, jeder hat nen anderen geschmack!


-> psycho satzbau


----------



## a$i (2. Dezember 2003)

vergessn: Animal Video - fettes hardcore street video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *vergessn: Animal Video - fettes hardcore street video *



Hab ich schon lange vorher gesagt... Ätsch!


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Dezember 2003)

hab mich fürs Etnies entschieden das habe ich mal vor ner Zeit bei nem Freund gesehen....ich kann nur sagen:NET SCHLECHT.
(50-50 to Backflip).....


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Dezember 2003)

Hab mich fürs Etnies entschieden... dass hab ich mal vor ner Zeit bei nem Freund gesehen. Ich kann nur sagen: NET SCHLECHT.
(50-50 to Backflip) 
Aber mit dem Loop müssen wohl die BMX´er noch üben   

Danke und Gruß

Chris


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich Trottel    

Doch nicht gleich zwei mal


----------



## NRH (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von UrbanJumper _
> *
> Aber mit dem Loop müssen wohl die BMX´er noch üben
> 
> ...



Mat Hoffman hat ihn schon lange vor John Cowan gestanden... nur so zur info


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von UrbanJumper _
> *Hab mich fürs Etnies entschieden... dass hab ich mal vor ner Zeit bei nem Freund gesehen. Ich kann nur sagen: NET SCHLECHT.
> (50-50 to Backflip)
> Aber mit dem Loop müssen wohl die BMX´er noch üben
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, versucht Escamilla im Forward den Loop, der bei Bob Burnquist stand...der war allerdings viel zu eng im Radius (auch fürs Board...). Der sollte also eingerissen werden,aber Escamilla wollte es abchecken, hatte aber keinen da am Start der ihm Tipps hätte geben können (deshalb pusht der sich auch so geil hoch am Anfang...Du packst dat schon!)...der Loop musste ihn aushebeln, hat aber meines Wissens auch schon einen Loop hinbekommen,und sollte damit keine Probleme haben. Da der Bail aber RICHTIG genial is (und auch schweineweh getan haben soll) kam der als schoener Filler mit rein...der Rest des Forward Parts spricht ja für sich, Escamilla liefert ne richtig fette Show....

UNd NRH hat natuerlich auch damit Recht,das Mat Hoffman ihn schon sehr früh gestanden hat, 20" is IMMER ne Nasenlänge voraus !


----------



## a$i (3. Dezember 2003)

> UNd NRH hat natuerlich auch damit Recht,das Mat Hoffman ihn schon sehr früh gestanden hat, 20" is IMMER ne Nasenlänge voraus !



 das stimmt, wenn man ein aktuelles bmx video und ein aktuelles mtb (street-)video vergleicht, dann sieht das mtb-video schon fast wie ein relikt aus früheren zeiten aus!

wobei man natürlich freeride und downhill nur schwer oder garnicht mit bmx vergleichen kann-2 leckere mtb "disziplinen"


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Dezember 2003)

Mist   

Aber das mit dem Voraus sein.....
Der Eric Porter z.B. kann fakie auf den Ausfallenden ne Rail runter grinden.....das hab ich von nem BMX´er noch nie gesehen (außer auf den Pegs) HA


----------



## sandstein (3. Dezember 2003)

fakie auf den ausfallenden?? nur auf den ausfallenden???
schau dir an was mike aitken auf dem LG contest gemacht hat...


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Dezember 2003)

Was hatt er denn????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiese Fresse (3. Dezember 2003)

ich finde diese DvD recht gelungen ...kommerz oder nicht ist doch wurst ... die action ist auf jedenfall sehenswert vor allem gefallen mir die sektionen mit alcantra & alan cooke (backflip über ne strasse oder der geile tailwhip transfer in 15 meter höhe...)
oder der witzige style mix von osicka (street&flat) jajaja der mirra ist auch drin... finde ich aber zum schlafen 

spieldauer über ne stunde wenn du dir noch das bonusmaterial reinziehst...

etnies forward rockt auch gewaltig und gehört wohl zu allgemeinbildung ...


----------



## kater (7. Dezember 2003)

Nur so nebenbei: Props 50 DVD ist sehr gelungen! Unter anderem mit dem Backyard Jam Coventry, Mat Hoffman Interview, Bicycle Union Roadtrip und vielem mehr! Plus eine DVD mit dem Besten von Props 1-50!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fiese Fresse _
> *ich finde diese DvD recht gelungen ...kommerz oder nicht ist doch wurst ... die action ist auf jedenfall sehenswert vor allem gefallen mir die sektionen mit alcantra & alan cooke (backflip über ne strasse oder der geile tailwhip transfer in 15 meter höhe...)
> oder der witzige style mix von osicka (street&flat) jajaja der mirra ist auch drin... finde ich aber zum schlafen
> 
> ...



meine meinung.. find den film auch super..
und total bekloppte zwischensequenzen sind auch dabei


----------



## NRH (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *
> 
> 
> und total bekloppte zwischensequenzen sind auch dabei  *



? Weis jetzt irgendiwe nicht was Du damit meinst...


----------

